# Boardman winter bib longs size medium



## Mark Walker (8 Dec 2019)

Boardman winter bib longs size medium
Used these for 4 / 5 times just to small for me.
Willing to swap for three 700 x 25 inner tubes , good deal for someone .
regards
Mark


----------



## davidphilips (10 Dec 2019)

Can you post Mark?


----------



## Mark Walker (10 Dec 2019)

Hi David
I have had an offer via PM @12 waiting on a reply
Will let you know what the crack is .
regards
Mark


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2020)

Dont say "What the crack is" when you are selling bib shorts 😁🤔


----------

